# LOST from 3/29 did not record...



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

anyone else have this problem.....   

I caught it at 930 and recorded the last 30 minutes.

What did we miss?


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

gshumaker said:


> I caught it at 930 and recorded the last 30 minutes.
> 
> What did we miss?


Check the Lost Spoiler  thread.


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

tai-pan said:


> Check the Lost Spoiler  thread.


Thanks I'll check that out!!!


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah..caught it about 8:30 while I was running through my SP's and noticed it wasn't set to record last night. Checked the guide and it said it was new, so I set a manual record to be safe (watched it live in HD anyway).

Not sure why it wasn't set to record...it had it set for next weeks ep but would have missed last nights if we hadn't been home.


----------



## mtmra70 (Nov 12, 2002)

Mine recorded....although I have resorted to downloading them since DirecTV uses the worst compression for my local channels.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Seems to be a problem confined to Season Pass issues with DirectTV tivo's.? Nobody with a standalone had this issue that I've heard.


----------



## mtmra70 (Nov 12, 2002)

I have a DirecTiVo and mine recorded just fine.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Ditto.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Mine did not. And funny thing, I checked it earlier in the week and it was set to record just fine. A really weird occurence.


----------



## mikezoom (Aug 15, 2005)

My DirecTiVo recorded it too. I did, however, add a new season pass earlier in the week to change channels from the Directv HD channel to my local OTA channel. When I went back to delete the Directv HD season pass, I did notice that last nights episode was not marked to be recorded. At the time I figured this was a side effect of adding the new season pass. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

The networks are moving so much around lately that I have got where I check my TiVos To DO List every afternoon against the guide data to be sure of no conflicts.


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

Nearly missed Survivor last night with similar symptoms except..with Survivor the To Do said someone had modified the SP yesterday when nobody was home. When Lost didn't record, there wasn't any mention of it in the To Do list at all.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Mine recorded fine on both my R-10 and R-15. Very good cliff hanger ending, I cant wait for next week. Just hope it's not "another" repeat.


----------



## skipw (Feb 9, 2006)

Had the same thing with Survivor last night. I checked the ToDo list and a few shows said "Won't Record" due to someone made changes to the Season Pass. Looks like I'll have to clear them all and reset them.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Mine didn't record. Fortunately I was home sick and noticed it about 8:20PM and just hit the record button.


----------



## gamera87 (Aug 30, 2004)

It repeats at 10pm on Saturday. All episodes are on iTunes.


----------

